# knives



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I am considering getting a new knife and am looking at either a Wusthof Santoku with kullenschiff edge or a Global utility or cook's knife. What experience have you had with either knife? I would like to be able to slice meat and vegetables into very thin slices for stir fry. 

Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Brook,

Check our archives. Search for knives and you will find a wealth of information on this topic.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

The Global vegetable knife. Hands down, my favorite for slicing and dicing.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You may find this thread useful, click here .


----------



## zombie_chef (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a Global 7" vegetable cleaver, its probably my most used knive. However, it is more flat on the edge side which isn't condusive to using it in a rocking motion. For that I prefer my Wustof chefs knife. 

If you use your knuckles for a guide, then a knife with a wider profile helps to prevent skin loss.

I do know that the finer quality knives are made with harder steel, which means they keep their edge longer. It also means it is harder to get the edge back on once it is gone.


----------

